# CC Discrete Remote Command



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm a new user of the 942 and would like the ability to quickly turn closed captioning on or off with the use of a single button, instead of going through all of the menus each time. Does anyone know if there's a way to do that, or if a discrete remote command is available?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, there isn't. But, I think it would be a nifty feature, so I'm going to request it through the official channels.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks, Mark. I hope you have some luck because it would be very handy to have. Have you had much luck going through the channels before, and if so about how long does it take them to accommodate a request like this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Feature requests always take a back seat to bug fixes, which there are a number of right now in the works. If the 942 PM agrees with the feature request, it'll get added to the queue for implementation. If the PM doesn't agree, it won't go any farther than that. 

Other than that, I don't usually get a lot of specific information unless I really bug them about it.


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

I haven't bought the 942 yet (actually called the 9200 in Canada). They are still in short supply in Canada. (They were only released "up North" less than 2 months ago. I should mention that BEV (Canadian DBS system) licenses DISH hardware. Am presently using the 6000 on BEV.

In the meantime have been using Comcast's Mototola 6412 w. a Panny plasma for the past few months. To turn CC on w. the 6412 involves a lot of menu jumps. It sounds like that is the case with the 942? If so, could a macro be set up on the remote to handle this?

I just want to add my vote and put in a request for an easy "one button" press to turn CC on and off. Mainly need it for understanding the dialog of the kids on South Park<G>.

...mike

P.S. BTW, BEV offers more HD than any other cable or sat. system in N. America. The 942 will def. be useful.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if the discrete remote CC command ever got added for the 942? If not, does anyone know if it will be available on the 622?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

It is still not on the 942, and I'm pretty sure that it isn't on the 622 either, but I'm not positive.


----------

